# 2 females in same cage 1 is pregnant



## Irishmeat (Mar 9, 2012)

the cage is 6ft x 4 ft x 2 ft high. they have 2 houses in there. the cage is on pasture and moved daily. they are litter mates and have never shown signs of aggression. infact they regularly groom each other and lay becide each other. of them is due to give birth in 2 days. are they ok to stay together?


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Mar 9, 2012)

if they have never been seperated and have been fine with each other thus far i see no reason to seperate them. this seems like a nice little colony set up of sorts.  good luck!


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 9, 2012)

Keep a close eye on them when the mother delivers her young. She could try to fight/hurt the other rabbit due to protecting her young.


----------



## Bunny-kids (Mar 10, 2012)

I've had them get along while pregnant with no more than mounting, and a very small amount of fur pulled from the back in the process. And once I put them back together briefly after one kindled and lost her entire litter. Then again my rabbits are really laid back. I have two brother bucks in a cage together that have been sharing space for their entire lives, and they are almost two years old. 

I'd be very careful and watch them. Just to be safe, I've always separated mine before they kindled. But I know rabbits CAN be raised in colonies, so you could be fine.


----------



## Irishmeat (Mar 10, 2012)

put a divide in the pen just to b safe. so they can still socialize but cant hurt eachother or each others kits


----------



## Bunny-kids (Mar 10, 2012)

That's a fair description of my newer cages. I build them 2 wide, and the wire separating them is 2x3 field fencing. I even have two non-brother bucks in a setup like that and they often groom each other through the wire. On the breeding does I have to put smaller wire on the lower part to keep babies on their own side, but once a bunny climbed over and spent the day hanging out with his grandma next door before I realized it. 

Mine like to be able to interact but I do keep them mostly in their own cages once they reach breeding stage. I haven't had problems with the exceptions, but I don't have enough experience with them together to recommend it. 

Might depend on cage size too. Most of mine are in 3x4 foot cages for large Cali/NZ rabbits. Bigger than they need but I think they are happier that way.


----------



## Irishmeat (Mar 11, 2012)

do you have wire on the bottom of the cage to stop them diging out?


----------

